# 2003 Maxima Heater Blower Fan is Loud



## gbmarc (Nov 7, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This started happening last spring (Live in Minnesota) - My heater blower fan makes a loud humming sound that is very loud - the colder the temp the louder it gets. I don't hear it in the summer with the A/C or when it's above 30F and the heater blower fan is on. Any recommendations or any recall notices? Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If it's still under warranty, take it to the dealer and tell them to fix it.

If not under warranty, then I'd pull the fan motor out (they're easy to get to on my old 93, not sure about an '03 though) and inspect it. may have a bad bearing in the motor or soemthing.


----------



## Max_2NV (Mar 9, 2007)

My 2000 has the same problem, could never figure out why it was happening.
Wasn't bothering the car's performance so i really never got it fixed.
I'll ask around and keep you posted.


----------

